# [Video] Tweak Your Tablet Bar - Cyanogenmod Android For Hp Touchpad



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

Old news to me, but great vid! Picked up on how to do this in the Show off Home screen thread, (using Transformer bread).
You wouldn't happen to know if its possible to hide the status bar completely??


----------



## jackychan (Nov 2, 2011)

thank you


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

hypermetalsonic said:


> Old news to me, but great vid! Picked up on how to do this in the Show off Home screen thread.. (can't recall name of them I'm using atm, always slips my mind)..
> You wouldn't happen to know if its possible to hide the status bar completely??


Several people requested this, so I felt obligated to make it for them. As far as removing it completely.... I have not found a way to permanently remove the bar.


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

hypermetalsonic said:


> Old news to me, but great vid! Picked up on how to do this in the Show off Home screen thread, (using Transformer bread).
> You wouldn't happen to know if its possible to hide the status bar completely??


some launchers give this option


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

mooja said:


> some launchers give this option


Hmm, guess LauncherPro ain't one of em.. thanks anyways


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

I had been using the ICS theme for the last month, but I think the warning is right that some things don't work right. For instance, when you use the notification bar and you want to check sports scores on Yahoo Sportacular, the score is darkened out. I went back to a regular CM7 theme and it's perfect.


----------



## Chezitman (Nov 12, 2011)

asif9t9 said:


> I had been using the ICS theme for the last month, but I think the warning is right that some things don't work right. For instance, when you use the notification bar and you want to check sports scores on Yahoo Sportacular, the score is darkened out. I went back to a regular CM7 theme and it's perfect.


In Sportacular you can go to settings>app settings>Notification Text>Light
Should fix the notification bar


----------



## gdeal (Nov 11, 2011)

hypermetalsonic said:


> Old news to me, but great vid! Picked up on how to do this in the Show off Home screen thread, (using Transformer bread).
> You wouldn't happen to know if its possible to hide the status bar completely??


Try Super Status bar. It has an option for rooted devices to disable it. Worked for me on TP CM7.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks for the videos you've been posting!


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> thanks for the videos you've been posting!


You are very welcome. I will continue to post my videos here. I try to do at least one a week, unless something fun comes up.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

Good job with your videos. Thanks for documenting your efforts.


----------

